# Guidance/Opinion - Best option for grinder



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi

Been looking into grinders and am seeking some feedback/opinions:

1) Ascaso Mini - circa £160

2) Ascaso I-2 - circa £180

3) Iberital MC2 - Circa £115

4) Iberital MC5 - Circa £180

5) Mazzer Mini/Super Jolly - Circa quite a lot (possibly 2nd hand might bring it into the park???)

Lots of references to the MC2 being a good start point/decent grinder (on this and other forums)

Is the MC5 a lot better? (I know its bigger and possibly over kill... but I doubt I'll out grow it)

Are the Ascaso good grinders (or just pretty)

Are the Mazzers worth it (Big monsters that I'll probably never out grow.... I wouldn't go new cos that sort of money is daft at this stage

but 2nd hand? I would be a bit wary in case I get some old dog thats been hammered)

Thoughts/opinions welcome...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Consider the Mignon too: http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compactgrinder1closerlookv3.pdf £200ish second hand but the best of the wee grinders.

If you're willing to go to £250 you'll likely get a second hand Mazzer from there that you know will have been well cared for.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Cheers - I'll have a look at that too.....


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

With Mazzer you dont need new. They're built like tanks. The grind quality is night and day compared to the other grinders you mention. I got my SJ for £190. New burrs installed for 30 quid ish. Perfect grinds!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Second hand Mazzer. No contest.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Cheers Guys.....


----------

